

Get Your Pizza Order Status From Dominos From The Terminal - pavs
http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2008/04/02/get-your-pizza-order-status-from-dominos-from-terminal/

======
breily
This is a repeat of this exact page: <http://random.noflashlight.com/>

I know you linked it, but it seems better to submit the original.

------
vegashacker
Is this real? It's a strange article. I see dominos.py referenced but not
defined. I'm pretty sure that doesn't come standard with OS X.

~~~
aneesh
No April fools, the script is here:
<http://random.noflashlight.com/scripts/dominos.py>

